# My first skeeter pee



## Green_Acres (Sep 8, 2010)

I started it 5 days ago it going well, used a blackberrie slurry. it was slow at first but is doing great now. SG is at 1.035.

what is this a good SG to rack it to a carboy to finish it off and clear it?

btw my wife is not much of a wine person she more of a (jack and coke) person, she does drink some wine once and a while, but she tasted the SK pee she like it said it had a good tasted. she want to tasted it after it has finished to see if the tasted changes, this is a first, she never ask to try my wine after it is finished before.


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2010)

I would let it go dry then rack


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> I would let it go dry then rack



agree...let is go 1.000 or lower. when u sweeten, it will cover some of the alcohol. my first was from a blackberry slurry, also. does yours have a pink color, too?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 8, 2010)

I backsweetened mine to 1.009 and I think Julie's was 1.010

You'll get a little of the blackberry taste in it too.


----------



## Green_Acres (Sep 8, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> agree...let is go 1.000 or lower. when u sweeten, it will cover some of the alcohol. my first was from a blackberry slurry, also. does yours have a pink color, too?




countrygirl: 
more blackberrie color, dark, but still tasted like lemon.

djrockinsteve:
yes there a blackberrie tasted but more lemon like home made lemonade


----------



## Green_Acres (Sep 11, 2010)

rack my skeeter pee in to carboy last night, sg was 1.000, now to clear and bottle. 

countrygirl: you were right after I got it rack out it was pink in color.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 11, 2010)

Green_Acres said:


> rack my skeeter pee in to carboy last night, sg was 1.000, now to clear and bottle.
> 
> countrygirl: you were right after I got it rack out it was pink in color.



as lon congratuled me, so i congratule you!

IT'S A GIRL!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I backsweetened mine to 1.009 and I think Julie's was 1.010
> 
> You'll get a little of the blackberry taste in it too.



Steve is right, mine is 1.010 or close to it but never past that and I rack before it goes dry, anywhere wround 1.005 and 1.010


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 18, 2010)

Today I racked my apple jack into a carboy and was going to toss the slurry then I thought, I'll make a sour apple skeeter pee. I'll use 1 or 2 bottles of lemon juice and 1 or 2 cans of frozen apple concentrate to sweeten.

I added my inverted sugar to the bucket and in minutes it was underway. This stuff is soooooo coooool.

Hey holidays are coming just as the skeeter pee's are ready. Time to get freaky


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 18, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Today I racked my apple jack into a carboy and was going to toss the slurry then I thought, I'll make a sour apple skeeter pee. I'll use 1 or 2 bottles of lemon juice and 1 or 2 cans of frozen apple concentrate to sweeten.
> 
> I added my inverted sugar to the bucket and in minutes it was underway. This stuff is soooooo coooool.
> 
> Hey holidays are coming just as the skeeter pee's are ready. Time to get freaky



That sounds mighty tasty! Hustle up... could go good with a slice of hot apple pie at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Green_Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> as lon congratuled me, so i congratule you!
> 
> IT'S A GIRL!




my little girl is growing up, SG .995, rack to a clean carboy add K-meta, sorbate, Sparkolloid now for two week to go by, so I can add sugar then bottle.


----------



## Green_Acres (Oct 25, 2010)

*bottle skeeter pee*

I bottle my skeeter pee this week end how long do you have to let it age before drinking it?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 25, 2010)

Not sure if the skeeter pee would go thru bottle shock but I would say give it a few weeks than crack open a bottle. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 26, 2010)

Green_Acres said:


> I bottle my skeeter pee this week end how long do you have to let it age before drinking it?



As soon as you're thirsty it's drinkable. THEN, start another batch right away so that you can let that one rest for a month before being "forced" to dig in.


----------



## Green_Acres (Oct 26, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> As soon as you're thirsty it's drinkable. THEN, start another batch right away so that you can let that one rest for a month before being "forced" to dig in.



Thanks lon
it the first wine I may that my wife likes, I will started a other one this week end.
Robert


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hum i wonder if i can just get some slurrie from the local winery up the street? bet he would just give it away!? They probly just dump them don't ya think?


----------



## Giuseppe (Oct 29, 2010)

I am new to skeeter pee and will give it a shot once i can get the slurry from the wine i have going now... Would anyone like to let me know how you "clear" your pee?


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 29, 2010)

Giuseppe said:


> I am new to skeeter pee and will give it a shot once i can get the slurry from the wine i have going now... Would anyone like to let me know how you "clear" your pee?




Mine cleared with time in the 2 months from start to finish. You can add any of the normal clearing agents to speed things along.

I really need to get another batch of this going.


----------



## Green_Acres (Oct 29, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Mine cleared with time in the 2 months from start to finish. You can add any of the normal clearing agents to speed things along.
> 
> I really need to get another batch of this going.



my did the same had no problem clearing took two months, I make one sweet and the other one I make not so sweet, I like my that way where my wife like wine with her sugar.


----------



## Green_Acres (Nov 8, 2010)

*try my skeeter pee*


drank my first bottle this week end , and started my sec batch it was so good and gave a bottle to a freind of my and he liked it so well he ask me to help him started a batch,  so I have two 5 gal batch started, one for me and one for him, 
thank everone for your help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 8, 2010)

At that rate, you'll earn your Pee Patch in no time at all.


----------

